# GPU-Z 0.3.1 & GTX285 -> incorrect texture fillrates



## largon (Feb 9, 2009)

I bumped into an apparent bug in GPU-Z 0.3.1. 
It seems like the app calculates GTX285's texture fillrates based on a weird TMU amount of ~73.2 units. In reality, GTX285, just like GTX280 has 80TMUs. 

For example, in this screenshot GPU-Z displays 56.6GTexels/s 
56600MTexels/s / 773MHz = ~*73.2Texels/clk*

Correct fillrate figure would be: 
773MHz * *80Texels/clk* = 61840MTexels/s = 61.8GTexels/s


----------

